
Characters vs. Bytes - An exploration of Unicode and Byte-strings in Python - joeyespo
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/04/26/UTF
======
octopus
This seems to be last time updated in 2003. The situation should be a little
different today with Pyhton 3.

